# HANDHELD GPS SUGGESTIONS?



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I do a lot of fishing in the in South Florida, Flamingo primarily what GPS would be best? I also frequent Keys and Chokoloskee. I run a gheenoe so I need something durable easy to use and compact.


----------



## Tommysmicroskiff (Jan 19, 2012)

my friend likes this one 

https://buy.garmin.com/shop/shop.do?pID=214&ra=true


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

what would be the color version of the B/W Garmin 72? Are the color LCD's visible in bright sunlight? I'm in the market for a handheld also.....mostly for river navigation while hunting & fishing.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I use a Garmin etrex Venture HCx and love it, yes you can see it in sunlight with no issues, it's accurate, easy, and small yet still easy enough to see. They came out with a newer line of Etrex's and I got to play with my friends Etrex 20, it's just like mine but better, and much faster. If you get a GPS make sure it has expandable memory!!!

If you get a garmin and want a decent free map for it check out my previous thread.
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1299454967


----------



## ducktrooper (May 6, 2008)

thanks firecat....I'm looking for a Garmin with bigger screen but not the Oregon series.


----------



## DavidIvey (Nov 26, 2011)

I've got the Garmin Oregon 400I and used it every single time I fish. It works great and is easy to use once you figure out what all it can do haha..

The only thing I wish I could do with out buying some over priced program is mark way points and draw routes on GoogleMaps then upload it to my Garmin. :-/


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm interested in this topic as well.

Thinking about getting a Garmin 78SC for my new skiff, and would like to hear if anyone has any experience.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> I'm interested in this topic as well.
> 
> Thinking about getting a Garmin 78SC for my new skiff, and would like to hear if anyone has any experience.


If I had not found an excellent condition used Oregon 400c for $200 I would have a 78SC instead. It is the best of the marine units.

See if you can find a used Oregon 400c, though!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

What does the 78sc do that the Oregon 400c doesn't? Just trying to understand the difference in price from someone that has used one of these gps units. I have never used a gps but the more time I spend in the north end of the lagoon the more I want one.

I like the portability fact since I also go on the kayak, as well as my friends boat from time to time.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> What does the 78sc do that the Oregon 400c doesn't? Just trying to understand the difference in price from someone that has used one of these gps units. I have never used a gps but the more time I spend in the north end of the lagoon the more I want one.
> 
> I like the portability fact since I also go on the kayak, as well as my friends boat from time to time.


I know it DOESNT do touch screen, but it DOES float in the water. I wanted a touchscreen since I dont plan on dropping it in the water


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2012)

Just keep the GPS in a Ram Mount and never worry about the water. I have had an Oregon 400c since they came out and can't say anything but good things about it. The only issue is glare and need to buy one of those anti-glare screen protectors or just look at the screen at an angle.

Next up is a Google Nexus 7, Ram Mount, Water proof case and Navionics HD. Install App with Wi-Fi and can be used with the internal GPS.


----------



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

GPS 72 Cheap 'N Good !!!

Waterproof ! It went in in when my buddy FLIPPED his riverhawk ...


----------



## fultonswimmer (Apr 14, 2010)

Good info. Only thing I wonder about is one poster's desire to put Navionics on a Garmin. My understanding that Garmin's mapping is a Navionics competitor and they are not interchangable. Maybe this has changed since I inquired as I was impressed with the Navionics mapping when comparing it to the G2 mappping found on Garmins. Lowrance uses the Navionics and people rave about it.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1348421256


----------



## willievdv (Jul 29, 2012)

I use a Nuvi 500 that has Bluechart G2 marine map support fitted on a RAM mount and then i use it in the car too. Works nicely for my purposes and at least get "road" use out of it too


----------

